# CRC 5-56 vs WD40



## daveh219

I have seen some bloggers recommend using CRC 5-56 for older items. What's the difference between CRC and WD-40. Pro's and con's ??


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

WD-40 never comes anywhere near my trains, that's one difference! Also, I don't think for most lubrication that CRC 5-56 is appropriate for common tasks with your trains either. I use motor oil, light gun oil, and graphite lubricant for couplers.


----------



## Kwikster

The ONLY thing I'd use either of those for is softening up old grease/grime for removal. WD-40 is NOT a lube, Water Displacer hence WD. CRC is more of a penetrant than a lubricant. Neither are good for sustained protection from wear. I'll second the use of motor oil, specifically 5w-20/30 for everything but worm drive gears they get lithium (white) grease. Avoid sewing machine oil, 3-n-1 oil and light machine oils they will gum up over time creating problems later. Outside of the previously mentioned grease, they too should be avoided, same reason they dry out and become like glue.

Carl


----------



## New Berlin RR

daveh219 said:


> I have seen some bloggers recommend using CRC 5-56 for older items. What's the difference between CRC and WD-40. Pro's and con's ??


not a lot, the others hit the nail on the head here...WD-40 also is *NOT* plastic safe...(I have also tested this on scrap units...)

lithium grease (L-106 and similar) is white and best for worm gears, for the rest of the moving parts in my trains they get a nice light helping of 5W-30 Motorcraft oil...yes its engine oil but it works and its a full synthetic so its safe if it gets on plastic parts...


----------



## daveh219

Thanks guys...it looks like good ole 5w30 gets the nod....


----------



## tkruger

Remember to use a small amount of oil. I once used two much and ended up coating the rails on a grade. Lets just say that dish soap is a good de-greaser.


----------



## Gansett

If it should move and doesn't, CRC
If it moves and shouldn't, duct tape


----------

